# Albino BN Babies *UPDATE*



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Much to my surprise, I found a batch of BN Albino babies!!! (at least I think they are albino). This is my first time in breeding these, altho I didn't have much to do with it .

For about a week or so, I noticed dad (who is regular albino) under his piece of wood. He didn't come out much and wondered why, so today when I picked up the piece of wood, I found my surprise. Now I know why he hasn't come out to play . Mom is a long fin albino. This is their first batch with more to come I hope.

I have to *thank Don **(budahrox) *as this was the female I got from him.

Thanks for looking! Not the greatest pictures as they were taken from my iphone with me holding the wood and my son shooting!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Some for me, some for me. Congrats.


----------



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

I dont know - thats a pretty good shot! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, Kim !!!!!

They look cute !!!!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats!! They are SO cute!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Aaaaww they look so cute Kim, congrats on the new babies


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Congrats on the babies


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

way to go Kim.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks very much everyone!!!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

congratulations on the successful spawn and hatches. btw, nice green lotus you got in your tank


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> congratulations on the successful spawn and hatches. btw, nice green lotus you got in your tank


Thank you! From what I was told the plant is a red tiger lotus, and I have had 4 baby plants from the mother plant.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

AWWWW baby bnp are just totally adorable! Congrats on the babies


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, they are cute for sure.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job Kim!!
I just love them when they're so tiny.
Good luck with the grow out.
Cheers!!
Don


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Kim. Now you're going to be able to supply your neighbourhood with BNP's.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> Great job Kim!!
> I just love them when they're so tiny.
> Good luck with the grow out.
> Cheers!!
> Don


Thanks Don!!! Really hope they do well.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Congrats Kim. Now you're going to be able to supply your neighbourhood with BNP's.


Thats for sure Gary! - thanks


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

so so cute keep us updated on how they do =]


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Got a second batch. I believe the first batch was mixed with a female silver tip. This time I am hoping its the long fin albino with the male albino as I found them together on the piece of "love" wood for a few days. Now dad is guarding again.

Enjoy.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Lucky you. I am hoping mine do that at sometime.*


----------



## doc3toes (Dec 6, 2010)

did the first batch do ok? sooner or later i gotta try bnps again. i'm jealous. keep the pics coming!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

SO cute!! I want one!!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *Lucky you. I am hoping mine do that at sometime.*


Give them time Jen I am sure they will breed.



doc3toes said:


> did the first batch do ok? sooner or later i gotta try bnps again. i'm jealous. keep the pics coming!


Ian, thats why I wanted to try I was curious about the breeding part of it, and I must say its very cool. Yes the first batch was ok, but I made the mistake of not putting them in their own tank and most of them got eaten up. I do have about 6 left and are now in their own tank, so this next batch I will put in that same grow out tank. From the first batch I was amazed at how many I had!



Keri said:


> SO cute!! I want one!!


Thank you very much.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow those are adorable, i need to find a male l144 for my 2 that turned out to be both female


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

great shots thanks for sharing those! mine lay in a very deep hole in their own "love" wood. annoying bit is I really dont like this piece of wood and really want to remove it... hmm.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Katie, lucky for me I don't mind this piece of wood. Altho I would like a pleco cave only b/c they way they spawned this time the discus were able to get close to the eggs, so I have since had to put a rock over the opening to help out dad, he has been fanning the eggs 24/7. At this rate I might have to move him or the females so he gets a break in the breeding process LOL.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Yeah I am worries that mine have spawned again... He's in the hole again. I want to change my substrate so mine need to grow up before I pull the rest of the gravel out!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is pics of the 2nd batch. These are the ones from the eggs in the previous posts.


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

Great pics of the little ones.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

really good pics Kim, they are sure growing


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Very nice. They look great.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's really cool Kim!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamelajo said:


> Great pics of the little ones.


Thanks!!!



Claudia said:


> really good pics Kim, they are sure growing


Thank you Claudia, they are cute!



clintgv said:


> Very nice. They look great.


Thank you very much.



effox said:


> That's really cool Kim!


Yes I am pretty happy, they are so cute to watch!!!

And to boot, my discus spawned the night before I was taking these guys out, so I just looked at them and said " sorry guys I gotta get these little ones out". I did, and didn't expect anything in the morning, but still have the eggs. I know they won't get much farther then wigglers.


----------



## daiju007 (Jan 28, 2011)

How much would you be giving them for?.. I would def be interested thx.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

They aren't for sale yet, too young it will be a while still.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Great Job Kim! They look cute n healthy!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

They are so cute! Please keep us posted with more pics.


----------

